# a few Crappie from N.C. (Outdrsmn)



## outdrsmn (Dec 13, 2007)

Dang, this is my first post on the New Forum and under the Out Of Area Fishing. I kinda miss the fishing in P-Cola. Anyway, all is well in N.C. with me and the family. I havn't had much time to post because I've been hunting so much. I did get on the Lake yesterday and we caught a few fish. 

Enjoy the Pics!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks kinda cold!!!!you got more balls than I do....I'll wait for the hard water(ice) fishing coming I hope!!!! How did you do hunting?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to hear from ya Milton, been awhile. That is a nice haul on the crappie, got the grease hot?


----------



## outdrsmn (Dec 13, 2007)

Bow season was bad (Sept-Oct) I couldn't get them in close enough and they walked really late because it was so hot this year.



Shotgun season was better ( Oct- 1 Jan). I've hunted 5 times and knocked down a 8, 4, Spike and a doe. Once rabbit season has come in (Nov. 17), I have put all my deer stuff away and been running my pack. We have been killing 7-12 bunnies and on some days not any because I'm by myself but at least the dogs get to run for awhile.



Jeremy, good hearing from you. I met a few people in the area that do your type of fishing (Catfish) and say they have been doing really well. I did go with them Friday night and couldn't get a cat to bite (too cold I guess) instead we caught 28 Crappie.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey sup Milton,, glad to hear from you,,,, nice mess of fish.... gonna have to get up there and do some rabbit huntin,,,,,,,:usaflag


----------

